# How to solve the Max. Tracklog Points (50.000) issue?



## Rob van Eerd (Feb 3, 2018)

Operating System: Mac OS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic 7.1 [ 1148620 ]

Hi there,

Recently I ran into the issue where I couldn't load more TrackLog files as the max. number of Tracklog-points (50.000) has been passed.
I may be able to load more tracklogs but I cannot process them anymore. I created a screenshot of the message I get, however that is in Dutch.



 
Assuming after tagging the pictures to the related Geo-locations, the GPS-Coordinates are stored in the Lightroom Catalog (and .xmp-files) so I personally think I do not keep a history of the trackless in Lightroom. Especially as I'm keeping the GPX-files on my computer.

How can I clear my Tracklog-History so I can load new ones to GeoTach my pictures?

Thanks for your input.

Regards,
Rob.


----------



## John Little (Feb 4, 2018)

It would help if you could translate the message.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 4, 2018)

The translation is: "The maximum number of points has been reached. The 'All Tracks' view will be truncated at 50,000 points". I've never seen this warning, but the text suggests that this is a matter of a truncated view only, and not a matter that further tracklogs cannot be processed anymore. However, maybe that text isn't accurate.


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Feb 4, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> The translation is: "The maximum number of points has been reached. The 'All Tracks' view will be truncated at 50,000 points". I've never seen this warning, but the text suggests that this is a matter of a truncated view only, and not a matter that further tracklogs cannot be processed anymore. However, maybe that text isn't accurate.



Thanks for translating Johan 
Issue is that I maybe able to load newer tracks but I cannot select them nor can I make them visible to match pictures to their GPS-coordinates.
It keeps showing one of the older tracklogs. 
Any time I tried to select one of the other tracklogs that are already loaded, I get this message and the log mentioned (probably the one that reaches the 50.000 point) is visualized.

If I knew where Lightroom stores these references I might be able to remove them from there “AS A WORKAROUND”. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## erro (Feb 5, 2018)

It's been a while since I used this, but I think you can load multiple tracklogs, but the total number of trackpoints are limited to 50.000. I don't think LR actually stores the logs or points so you can just remove/clear the tracklogs in LR and load new ones. But once again with the limit of 50.000 points total.


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Feb 5, 2018)

erro said:


> It's been a while since I used this, but I think you can load multiple tracklogs, but the total number of trackpoints are limited to 50.000. I don't think LR actually stores the logs or points so you can just remove/clear the tracklogs in LR and load new ones. But once again with the limit of 50.000 points total.



Thanks for your response. That’s exactly what I thought. However, there’s no option (known to me) to clear the tracklog history.....
Any suggestions to do so are welcome 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wernfried (Feb 6, 2018)

Maybe it is an option to simplify your GPS Tracks. Have a look at GPS Babel or GPS Visualizer.


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Feb 6, 2018)

Wernfried said:


> Maybe it is an option to simplify your GPS Tracks. Have a look at GPS Babel or GPS Visualizer.



Thanks, but that’s not an option for two reasons:
1) my logs are already in Lightroom from where I need to remove them. 
2) I hate adding additional tasks to my workflow where the GPS-tagging is already involving other applications (Garmin GPS-device & Garmin Basecamp)

So if there’s an easy way to clean the LR-Tracklog-History then my issue is resolved.

Regards,
Rob


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## erro (Feb 6, 2018)

So I just opened my LR (Windows LR CC 2015.12) and there were 8 old tracks in the list. Apparently there is no way to remove those, but it seems to be just a list of the last 8 tracks. So I loaded 4 new tracks with 17.000, 21.000, 16.000 and 17.000 points. That's a total of 71.000 points and there was no problems. I don't have a single track with more than 50.000 points, but maybe that's the problem for you? Also, I didn't need to remove any of the old tracks. The list of 8 just added the four new tracks and therefor also removed the four oldest tracks.


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Robert,

Thanks for your reply and lucky you you don't have my issue 
Although at first your response didn't seem to provide me with a solution, I think I may some light at the end of this tunnel.
Apparently there are two locations that provide a reference to tracklogs loaded. I attached two screenshots of the two different locations.

I'm now going to dig deeper in this as first tests seem to be working.
I think I found out that the real cause of the 50.000 limit error may be caused by a single Tracklog-file that contains about 71.000 tracepoints.

I may need some time but I'll report back my findings!

Thanks to all for following up on this thread!

Regards,
Rob.


----------



## erro (Feb 6, 2018)

Your first screenshot shows the individual tracks found in one file. A file can have one or more tracks. The second shows the recent files you have loaded.


----------



## John Little (Feb 7, 2018)

Perhaps someone who knows the inner workings of the code could suggest how to change the 50000 limit? For instance, is there something (perhaps vaguely analogous to the Windows registry) that holds this number?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 7, 2018)

John Little said:


> Perhaps someone who knows the inner workings of the code could suggest how to change the 50000 limit? For instance, is there something (perhaps vaguely analogous to the Windows registry) that holds this number?


I don't think that would be a good idea. That limit is probably there for a reason. I'm not sure if exporting images as catalog will retain these points. Maybe it does, maybe if doesn't. If it doesn't, then that could be the solution. Export all your images as a new catalog. It's worth a try with a limited number of images.


----------



## erro (Feb 7, 2018)

Been thinking a bit. I think this is how it works:
You can only load one track-file at a time. This file can contain one or more tracks. As soon as you load another file, the old file and its track(s) are removed, and replaced with the new file and its track(s). And if you select "Turn off tracklog" (or whatever the english wording is) the track(s) are also removed. LR never actually "stores" the files or tracks, they are just temporarily loaded for the purpose of geotagging photos. If you tag a photo it will get GPS-coordinates, but there is no link to the file or track the coordinates came from.
The question is about the 50.000 point limit. It is probably either a limit for a file (with all its tracks), or for an individual track in a file, but I don't know which. I don't think it is a question about loading multiple files, because as I understand it, you can't load multiple files. You only have one file loaded. If you load a new file, the old one is replaced.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Feb 8, 2018)

Every now and then a thread comes along where I have absolutely no idea what is being discussed.


----------



## Wernfried (Feb 8, 2018)

If LR is not able to handle your GPS tracks then I would recommend to use another tool. You can use exiftool for that, it would just be a single command for all your pictures:


```
exiftool -overwrite_original -if 'not $GPSPosition' -geotag "/Users/rob/Documents/GPS-Logs/2017/*.gpx" "/Users/rob/Pictures/*.jpg"
```


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi,
As mentioned before, it would take a while before I was able to dig in again.
I solved my issue, it had nothing to do with Lightroom!
I screwed up by trying to merge several GPX-files into a single one which became too large and also appeared to be slightly corrupted.
Anyway, luckily enough I saved the sources (which were a different kind: .NMEA) but after converting these into related  .GPX files, I was able to properly handle them in Lightroom.

Thanks for all suggestions etc.

Regards,
Rob.


----------



## Rob van Eerd (Jun 18, 2018)

erro said:


> Been thinking a bit. I think this is how it works:
> You can only load one track-file at a time. This file can contain one or more tracks. As soon as you load another file, the old file and its track(s) are removed, and replaced with the new file and its track(s). And if you select "Turn off tracklog" (or whatever the english wording is) the track(s) are also removed. LR never actually "stores" the files or tracks, they are just temporarily loaded for the purpose of geotagging photos. If you tag a photo it will get GPS-coordinates, but there is no link to the file or track the coordinates came from.
> The question is about the 50.000 point limit. It is probably either a limit for a file (with all its tracks), or for an individual track in a file, but I don't know which. I don't think it is a question about loading multiple files, because as I understand it, you can't load multiple files. You only have one file loaded. If you load a new file, the old one is replaced.


That's also exactly what is the case and I was mislead in thinking the Tracklogs were loaded into Lightroom. That, as mentioned by Robert, is NOT the case.


----------

